# Chamber of Dreams



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

*Chamber of Dreams => My system*

My 5.1 system...

*A/V receiver:* Marantz SR9600
*Stereo amplifier:* Marantz PM-15S2 Limited Edition
*UD player:* Oppo BDP-83SE TUC (modified by The Upgrade Company)
*Speakers:* ALR/Jordan Note 7 (front), Center and 5 (rear)
*Subwoofer:* Velodyne DD18
*Projector:* JVC DLA-HD950/RS-25
*Screen:* Stewart Screen Luxus Deluxe Screenwall 110" with Studiotek 130G3
*Power:* PS Audio Power Plant Premier
*Remote:* Marantz RC9001
*Head phones:* Sennheiser HD600
*Audio Rack:* Creaktiv Trend 1-5 Aktiv Plus
*Cables (speaker):* inakustik Referenz LS-1202 with LS-1002 bi-wire birdges, LS-1002 for center and surrounds
*Cables (audio):* inakustik Referenz NF-1302 60cm, inakustik Referenz HDMI, Nordost Bassline SW
*Cables (power):* Furutech G320Ag-18 1,8m, PS Audio Perfect Wave AC-3, inakustik AC-2502
*Cables (video):* inakustik Referenz HDMI
*Tweaks:* Nanotec Systems Nespa #1, Soundcare SuperSpikes, Ceraballs


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Chamber of Dreams => My system*



HTip said:


> My 5.1 system...
> 
> *A/V receiver:* Marantz SR9600
> *Stereo amplifier:* Marantz PM-15S2 Limited Edition
> ...


hey brother...what does 5.1 mean?


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Chamber of Dreams => My system*



Rakkasan Trooper said:


> hey brother...what does 5.1 mean?


The number before the dot means the number of speakers. The number after the dot means the number of subwoofers. So in my case 5 speakers (Front Left, Center, Front Right, Surround Right and Surround Left) and 1 subwoofer, which is pretty standard


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks brother...how do you determine how many speakers you need, what wattage and output, sound level...sorry for all of the questions, but, in case you have not noticed, I am motivated...but not smart about this. I was a paratrooper in the Army for 20 years...so there was no need for HT knowledge...


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Rakkasan Trooper said:


> Thanks brother...how do you determine how many speakers you need, what wattage and output, sound level...sorry for all of the questions, but, in case you have not noticed, I am motivated...but not smart about this. I was a paratrooper in the Army for 20 years...so there was no need for HT knowledge...


No worries! You know so many things that I don't or even dare 

I've documented my whole building process in another thread ("Chamber of Dreams - How it was made" in my sig). The design, build and equipment choices are all in there. But like you I didn't know very much about HT when I started. I read a lot on forums like these and asking the same questions 

First you choose a budget, because things can get out of hand if you don't. A HT can be a expensive hobby if you're not careful.

To answer your questions. How many speakers you need? How much wattage, output? Well the last one is easy. If you don't have a too small amp you're fine. Depending on the speakers for the most rooms 20W per channel is enough to wake the neighbours  But you need headroom to be able to play loud and still have a nice sound, which is not distorted. Most good receivers have 70W per channel or more.

How many speakers is a tough one, because that depends on a lot of variables. Size and proportion of your room for one. 30 ft is a nice length by the way. If the width is about 12-15' you've got a nice start. There's a guideline which I will refer to as the 4 E's, equal brand/series speakers, equal distance, equal height and equal volume of all speakers. Most rooms can only accomplish 3E, because equal distance requires a special room and treatment. There is an exception however, which is with most 7.1 speaker systems, that all rear speakers are specially designed to be 2' above listening position. This creates a very nice surround sound, but in my opinion those speakers are less suited when listening to surround music. That is why I chose to have 5 large floor standing speakers.

One more thing, above all else, what is most important is the acoustic treatment of the room. I spend a lot of my design and build time optimizing the acoustics. A set, no matter how expensive, can never sound good if you have a lot of reverb.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Last month I was interviewed by a Dutch forum called Tweakers. The fun part was that I was filmed. It's all in Dutch offcourse, but maybe you can enjoy the video :T

http://tweakers.net/video/8061/gathering-of-the-tweakers-de-thuisbioscoop-van-htip.html


----------

